# I'm taking my girls to Disney World but have some questions...



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

My husband and I are getting our taxes back soon and we decided to stay on-site this time we go to Disney rather than staying at an off-site hotel and having to make that awful drive back and forth, plus we get magic hours. My first question is: is it worth it? I'm assuming it is, and they have the all-star hotels for budgeting. But I want to stay in a room closer to Magic Kingdom or Animal Kingdom.
Has anyone stayed in the Animal Kingdom Lodge? We want to stay there because this vacation isn't ALL about saving money, it's about doing what we want (spoiling ourselves and our girls). But before we spring for the lodge room, I'm wondering, if you get the Savanna view, do you really see all those animals? In one of the pictures of the room it shows a couple on a balcony... with some giraffes just hanging out back there. Doing whatever it is giraffes do. Which is awesome. (I love giraffes, so if this is true about them just relaxing out there, then to me, it's definitely worth it.)
Is there a particular accommodation you would recommend to a family of four with kids ages 2 and 5 with the main parks being Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom? We aren't going to do too much Epcot and we aren't doing the water parks.
What type of fanny pack would be best for Disney? (off the wall, I know. Trying to cover all bases, apologies.)
Does anyone have a Peg Perego Pliko P3 with kids about these ages? I need to know if it fits the kids well. We need a new stroller for the 2 year old, she is tall for her age and her feet get stuck in the wheels on the stroller she has now. And I know my 5 year old will get tired of walking and the Peg has foot stands on the back for older children to rest. Are there any other recommendations for strollers for children these ages?

I'm sorry about all the questions, but I have researched and my brain hurts. Maybe some of you will have an answer or two for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello Jessi,

I love Disney so I'd like to suggest a few sites for you to check out:

Passporter is hands down my favorite guidebook and Disney message board
http://www.passporterboards.com/forums/index.php

The atmosphere there is very similar to here at Kindle boards, fun and informative w/out drama, swing by a book store and check out their guide book-- it simply rocks 

The grand- mouse of all Disney message boards is probably Dis boards:
http://www.disboards.com/

overall pretty nice people but that many posters can't help but but heads- frequently

Another must is All Ears:
http://allears.net/index.html

Particularly for the menu listing of every restaurant in Disney World - I also think their review section is one of the best out there

For discounts: Mousesavers:
http://www.mousesavers.com/

Monthly newletter is great!

If you belong to AAA they frequently have some great Deals and January is Disney Month~ I used AAA to book a stay in May 2006 and AAA saved us $400 over Disney directly~

more coming~


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

I've stayed at the AKL, and you do indeed see the animals just like that -- thing is the animals aren't on a schedule, so they may be active outside your area while you're at the parks. But there are lots of viewing areas around the Lodge, so provided your not determined to see them only from your balcony; there should be plenty of viewing time. There is also tons to do at the Lodge; there's generally a bonfire and storytelling a couple of times a week, + crafts, + night vision googles at one of the viewing areas.

I know I've seen several recommendations for Baggalini messenger bags, instead of fanny packs:
http://www.ebags.com/baggallini/messenger_sling_bagg_crinkle_nylon/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=47360

tho I'd swear mine is a bit smaller than that~

if you want to consider renting a stroller down at DW, perhaps consider these guys: http://magicstrollers.com/index.cfm
----

Generally speaking AKL is the least expensive of the Deluxe resorts, but it is a bit further away from everything except the Animal Kingdom park, I think the Wilderness lodge has a boat to go to Magic Kingdom - so it is closer to that hub. I wouldn't rule out visiting the Studios Park - frankly my favorite one to visit - if only for the Muppets 

Also if you happen to be a military family- definitely check out those discounts~

ahh- sorry I don't seem to do short posts when it comes to Disney 
Michelle


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm also a huge Disney fan. You've made a great decision, you're going to have a wonderful family vacation!

We love staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge. The animals there are simply spectacular. You really can see them from your room. You can wake up and if you've left the blinds open, see a Wildebeest outside when you blink your eyes open in the morning. Really cool. The kids especially will love it. And there are lots of other strategically placed viewing areas with binoculars setup throughout the lodge. I do recommend you bring binoculars for the kids too (you can get the toy kind from the Dollar store); they'll have a lot of fun with that. 

There's a cute Vera Bradley travel bag you might like, and the Hipster or Mini-Hipster should carry all you need. www.verabradley.com

I'm not sure about the Pliko3, but you may want to consider a double stroller with a 5yo. That's pretty young for a full day at Disney walking. They're going to need to sit quite a bit. I definitely recommend you bring your own rather than rent, too. There are too many times you need it getting to the parks. 

The only problem with AKL, as Michelle mentioned, it is far away from all the parks except for AK. And AK has limited hours compared to the other parks. I don't know what time of year you're going, but you can add up to 45 minutes to the trek to Magic Kingdom if you're staying at AKL. Will you have a car? If so, that's perfect for staying at AKL because you can drive yourself to MK, etc, and not have to rely on the bus. The bus system is great, don't get me wrong, but it can really add some time to your day.

And, I'll throw in that my kids' favorite park, hands down, is Epcot. I have two boys and a girl, and ever since they were 6 weeks old they've all preferred Epcot. Especially with young children, it's a wonderful park. There are more rides for young kids in the world showcase, and they really enjoy all the displays at the Imagination areas.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Jessi, I just sent you a PM. I say Yippee! We go a couple of times every year and love it. A few musts. DDP (Disney Dining Plan) takes the worries away from watching your food bills. Stay on property for the magic hours and free Magical Express to & from the airport. Do visit those other forums... alot of true Disney Nuts on there with a wealth of information. Please keep us updated on your progress. I know right now Disney is offering $750 & $500 giftcards for booking online and staying 5 nights or more. This discount easily pays for your DDP which is about $40 a day for adults and $10 for children 3 -9. They always have so many discounts that Disney is no longer just the _dream_ vacation... it is a dream that comes true vacation !


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Forgot to mention Epcot is my DD's favorite after MK. She did the Kim Possible Spy thing in August and she got to have her own LG phone for the "case" that she was solving and it was interactive... mind you she has had her own phone for years... but a SPY phone... !  It was really cool and DO not miss the interactive Crush (from Nemo) show in The Seas and also Soarin' is our favorite ride in The Land... oh there is so much to learn and so much to start writing down...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh, and if you look on the DIS boards, there are strategies you can try to get a special PIN code from Disney that will save you 25-40% off your total package. It has to do with booking and saving several different trips online and not booking any of them, there are more details on DIS. With three kids, the DDP didn't work very well for us. I won't do it again, but lots of people love it and it is definitely a good deal. Good luck!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Oh, and if you look on the DIS boards, there are strategies you can try to get a special PIN code from Disney that will save you 25-40% off your total package. It has to do with booking and saving several different trips online and not booking any of them, there are more details on DIS. With three kids, the DDP didn't work very well for us. I won't do it again, but lots of people love it and it is definitely a good deal. Good luck!


Wow! You are the first person I ever heard of who did not like the DDP was it not being able to decide a place you all agreed on or what? Just wondering. Oh and I have received three postcard pincodes. At the time I figured it out because I planned two different trips one with my niece and one without... of course when she ended up not getting to go we booked the one without and we got the postcard in the mail with HER name on it! So I knew what was up. However we did go through with our other booking so... we did it again for Thanksgiving and Christmas as since she missed her first trip we wanted her to go for the Holidays... same thing happened!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Wow! You are the first person I ever heard of who did not like the DDP was it not being able to decide a place you all agreed on or what? Just wondering. Oh and I have received three postcard pincodes. At the time I figured it out because I planned two different trips one with my niece and one without... of course when she ended up not getting to go we booked the one without and we got the postcard in the mail with HER name on it! So I knew what was up. However we did go through with our other booking so... we did it again for Thanksgiving and Christmas as since she missed her first trip we wanted her to go for the Holidays... same thing happened!


I have yet to get a PIN code, but I haven't stayed at Disney since May. Still, I would love to get one! We live in Tampa and have annual passes so we go for day trips every few weeks.

The DDP made us feel like we were wasting too much food and too much time. We typically do a sit-down meal every day so we thought we'd be perfect candidates for the DDP, but it didn't work out that way. Our two boys are 10 and 11 and are kind of in-between ages for ordering food. Often the kids meals are plenty for them (and the DIsney kids meals are generously sized IMO) but often they'd prefer the taste of an adult entree or appetizer. My 11yo loves soup and appetizers so everywhere we went he wanted an appetizer instead of the entree he was slated for from the dining plan. So he ended up getting a huge entree that he didn't eat when what he really wanted was a bowl of soup (that wasn't covered on the plan). I think if we had all been adults or smaller kids it would have worked out fine. Also, we did this during the Food & Wine festival and used up all our snacks very quickly at the World Showcase. We felt like we were too restricted as a result. I hate how Disney characterizes kids as being 3-9 only, I think that was the root of our problems.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I have yet to get a PIN code, but I haven't stayed at Disney since May. Still, I would love to get one! We live in Tampa and have annual passes so we go for day trips every few weeks.
> 
> The DDP made us feel like we were wasting too much food and too much time. We typically do a sit-down meal every day so we thought we'd be perfect candidates for the DDP, but it didn't work out that way. Our two boys are 10 and 11 and are kind of in-between ages for ordering food. Often the kids meals are plenty for them (and the DIsney kids meals are generously sized IMO) but often they'd prefer the taste of an adult entree or appetizer. My 11yo loves soup and appetizers so everywhere we went he wanted an appetizer instead of the entree he was slated for from the dining plan. So he ended up getting a huge entree that he didn't eat when what he really wanted was a bowl of soup (that wasn't covered on the plan). I think if we had all been adults or smaller kids it would have worked out fine. Also, we did this during the Food & Wine festival and used up all our snacks very quickly at the World Showcase. We felt like we were too restricted as a result. I hate how Disney characterizes kids as being 3-9 only, I think that was the root of our problems.


OK... I understand, but what helped us is my DD turned 10 our last day there and often I would trade food with her. I would eat her kid's meal and she would eat something on the adult menu. But one thing people do not realize is that Disney restaurants will actually allow you to order certain items from a menu at an adjacent restaurant and they serve it to you as if it were on there menu. another thing that helped us is we do only go twice a year... We thoroughly enjoyed WofGang Puck as our CS meall as the food is AWESOME and plentiful. We did not do any of the Hamburger combo type meals as we always did BBQ or WolfGAng or something from the Hotel Food Courts and most Disney Food Courts actually want you to get your child an additional FULL SIZE dessert even if they come with fruit or a cookie which we took to our room and refrigerated for a late night snack. We used every hint available last trip and came home with a lot of Mickey head marshmallow treat dipped in chocoalte and sprinkles as souvies for cousins who did not get to go.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I just had a pretty long chat with one of the Disney cast members online and got a good plenty of questions answered. But she was going so fast that I could only recall some of my questions. Go figure, lol. At least now I know if I have any other questions I can find a member online. She was very helpful, though! I am very close to getting the DDP even if it's just for the character meals!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The DDP was wonderful for us. I took the oldest two girls last January for a gymnastics meet and we actually got the Deluxe plan. A big part of a vacation for us is the food. We did a bunch of character meals and had so much fun. One of our favorite things to do was eat around the world. We'd get one meal and share it in each country. On the deluxe plan you get tons of snacks and we actually used them all up. I'll see if I can find me planning spreadsheets. 

The year before, we went all went and Epcot was one of our favorites. We spent the good portion of 1 day autograph hunting. There are so many characters that come out in Epcot

definately get a stroller for both kids.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

The Animal Kingdom hotel is really nice, we wanted to do that one a few years ago and ended up going cheaper with the All Star hotel.  The kids loved it, however the rooms at the AS are really small and crowded.  I would pick AK this time around.  We took a 3,4,6, and 8 year old with us so the fanny pack would not hold enough.  We took a backpack with us, it worked great.  You should see about adding the Dining plan to your hotel package, it is well worth it.  It pays for you meals at the park, and gives you a snack too.  Awesome deal, especially when you have young kids.  When I went to Disneyland not Disneyworld about a month ago a lady was complaining about the Pre Preggo stroller.  Saying its not comfy for the kids, and cup holders aren't available.  She was ranting about how she should of got a travel lite Graco or something.  She was on vacation and upset she wasted money on that stroller.  However this is the only complaint I've ever heard about that brand name.  We took our sit and stand stroller for the kids, so they could rotate and take turns relaxing.  One thing you need to make sure is to take Ponchos, it rains off and on and that would of saved us a lot of soggy clothes.  The rain there seemed to dart at us instead of fall...LOL!  Plus make sure to wear sneakers, really comfy sneakers.  I didn't the first time I went, and had to limp 5 days around the Disney parks.  Ouch!  Have fun!!!!  I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

We went to DW last Feb w/our two girls (5 and 7) and stayed at the Polynesian.  It was very close to the MK and Epcot, the 2 parks we spent all of our time in.  It's on the monorail and it was only about a 10 min ride max to either park.  I'd say our girls loved both parks equally.  We were only there for 4 days, as the other 3 days were spent on the Disney Magic ship.  The Polynesian was very nice-large rooms and we lucked out and got a room that head a dead on view of the Castle so we could go back and watch the fireworks from the terrace at night if we wanted.  We also loved the DDP, but didn't use up all our snacks.  It was our first visit, so now we know better for next time.  You can rent a stroller there, or if you need one for airports, etc. I'd consider a lighter weight one like a Maclaren Volo.  I carried a backpack w/me-more room for sweatshirts and things that we collected throughout the day.  Have fun!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I've only been once, thinking it would be the only time to take my kids when they were young (and it was). The boys were 10 and 13, and I was afraid they were too old - but we all had a wonderful time. One of the reasons is because we stayed onsite. Disney customer service can't be beat, and we could go wherever they wanted with no problem. 

There's a great 'unofficial' guide to Disney World, with a lot of great tips.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, so this board is good for more than just Kindle enabling, I see. There are a good plenty Disney enablers as well. We have changed our minds (mostly, I have.) about which resort we are staying in. I fell in love with the Contemporary. I'm pretty sure it was calling out to me when I was searching for different prices with the DDP. Those rooms look AMAZING. I mean, I KNOW we aren't going to be spending a lot of time in the room, but still it would be nice to spoil ourselves a little bit. I get one vacation a year, and I am spending it with my family in comfort.
So I had an impulse buy about 30 minutes ago while researching which shoes to wear for a long stay at Disney, and I think I found the right ones. Input is appreciated:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0017L6HEY/ref=oss_T15_product








Teva Dozer sandals. Well, shoe sandal.
I'm going to carry a pair of shoes with me just in case they start to rub me wrong. I have also been looking at Croc's (even though I think they are hideous), and they have little Mickey heads on them. Not too bad. I told my 5 year old about Disney and she is pretty pumped now. I can't wait... only a month til I'm posting from DW and showing you some sweet pictures.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Great shoes!  My concern would be if it rained though.  One minute it would be hot and sunny, the next it would be raining.  You might want to keep an extra pair with you just in case.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

My Tevas saw me through FOUR consecutive full days of parks a few years ago, no blisters, no soreness.  They weren't the kind in your picture but the open-toed kind.  Definitely recommend those...  (and they're fine when it rains, too  --  they dry very quickly on your feet)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would not recommend buying brand new shoes and planning on wearing them hard right out of the box.  Be sure you have them well before hand and 'break them in'.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

If you get the Disney crocs for your daughter, they have a great kiosk in Epcot (and on Main Street in MK as well) with special Disney Jibbitz for them. They're just adorable and a great way to "splurge" without spending a lot of money. I've never seen these jibbitz anywhere else, either, I'm thinking they're a park exclusive.

Also, you might want to go on eBay and get some pin trading supplies for your girls. It's a great fun way to keep their interest up through the trip and give them something to search for while they're there. Your girls are on the young side, but every little girl likes looking at Disney pins 

Just a couple more enabling ways


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

I love my Tevas - Haven't worn yours, I usually go with the Open Toachi

http://www.amazon.com/Teva-Womens-Open-Toachi-Performance-Chocolate/dp/B001G8X9Z8/ref=sr_1_26?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1263914510&sr=1-26

If you have an REI sporting goods store near you, they usually carry both so you could try them first

Also consider using this product: Body Glide http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=86517&catid=137215&aid=337953&aparam=bodyglide_chafing_stick_&CAWELAID=61227007

basically it's like a solid stick of aloe vera, shaped like deodorant, that you can apply to likely blister forming places, or any area that's likely to chafe. Hubby even packs a stick now when he goes off on formations and stuff  I know I've enable about a dozen other soldiers' families to the wonders of this stuff 

I got a small trial size for about $3 at REI but I've seen them at other sporting goods stores too~

------

edit have to agreed- break them in some first, even if it's just wearing around the house for a half an hour in the evenings. We went with a group of friends in Oct, and 1 guy brought new shoes and was in agony most of the trip.

2 of us wore pedometers and we averages 11 miles a day in walking ~ no children, but still lots of walking ;-}

Just curious, any DVC owners? We've got OKW


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've had both Teva & Keen sandal/hybrids & much prefer Keen.  They are very comfortable right out of the box.  I have the Newport & Venice styles-Venice is a little more open & breathes better in warmer temps.  Can also wear w/socks if it's chilly.  You won't win any fashion awards, but your feet won't hurt either.  I wore my Newports for 2 weeks straight in China & never had any pains, blisters, etc.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Great shoes! My concern would be if it rained though. One minute it would be hot and sunny, the next it would be raining. You might want to keep an extra pair with you just in case.


That's very good advice in any case. If you're wearing sandals and a strap breaks, you're out of luck. Walking around a hot, crowded park with no shoes is not fun. Trust me... I know.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Great advice...  

I bought a small Disney backpack at the park and loved it.  Perfect size and a great souvenir I loved to use once we were home....  brought back happy memories.  I wore the backpack on my chest when riding rides.  I like the practical souvenirs.  

Ponchos really help....  We bought the ones at the park and enjoyed them at home....  but while we were at the park, it would have been helpful to have had a different color than then other million people there.  LOL

We didn't room at the parks.  Got a huge time share for cheap....  had to waste an hour listening to a sales pitch, but......  it was worth it.  We went in October, so there wasn't much traffic....  short lines to get in...  short lines for the rides.  

Stick a plastic bag in your bag to protect your stuff from water.  In case of rain, you can stick your backpack/stuff in the plastic bag. You don't want those expensive ride pics getting wet in a rainstorm or on a wet ride!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I definitely plan on breaking those shoes in waaaayyy before Disney. I didn't even think about bringing a plastic bag for water rides/rain. I don't want my camera getting messed up because I didn't think about the obvious! And the girls will have a blast with the pin trading. Especially my 5 year old, she loves collecting things.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Jessi said:


> I'm going to carry a pair of shoes with me just in case they start to rub me wrong. I have also been looking at Croc's (even though I think they are hideous), and they have little Mickey heads on them. Not too bad. I told my 5 year old about Disney and she is pretty pumped now. I can't wait... only a month til I'm posting from DW and showing you some sweet pictures.


Jessi,

If you've just now made reservations for next month; definitely see about making dining reservations too - particularly if you are on DDP--- Alot of the more popular sit down restaurants book out months in advance. That said, if you're not too particular about where you're going to eat you can usually find something open but don't expect to be able to walk up to any restaurant and them having seats open~

and I want to throw in a recommendation for Earl of Sandwich at Downtown Disney :-} fantastic food and it's a counter service credit


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

The conventional wisdom is to NOT go to the park with the morning magic hours. Why? Because EVERYONE ELSE on the resort is doing that! So sleep in and hit a park that will be less crowded.

Of course I can't resist either  But so long as you are there at rope drop you can easily knock out 1-2 of the ultra-popular rides (Toy Story Mania at DHS, Soaring at Epcot, Everest at AK, and I suppose Space Mountain/Buzz Lightyear at MK) whether it is the EMH or not. With little kids you probably won't be able to take advantage of the evening hours either unless you are slipping them some Red Bull 

Make reservations EARLY! Like 2-3 months out, especially for character meals. If you over-reserve, be considerate and cancel the ones you don't intend to use.

I've stayed all over the resort and never found the bus to be overly long compared to driving. It can get super busy right after an evening show, but you can usually beat the crowd by leaving a little before the end of a firework show or just waiting 30 min after.

The key is WHEN are you going? Disney attendance fluctuates heavily over the year, with obvious peak periods whenever kids are out of school. Even with the recession, Disney has been very good at bringing in business.

I second the pin thing. Kids are almost insanely attracted to them, so they become a very good tool for controlling behavior. Plus they are small, easily transportable, and unlike stuffed animals or other trinkets, 15 years from now they may still hold value. They are hella expensive though, so try to buy sets and keep a careful budget. The kids can trade pins with any cast member who doesn't have the same pin though, so you can buy the cheapest ones and let the kids swap around for the ones they like. You can also "pre-buy" some off ebay for much less than the pin stores at Disney and dole them out. You will see endless kids with pins, so your kids are gonna be curious anyway.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Make reservations EARLY! Like 2-3 months out, especially for character meals. If you over-reserve, be considerate and cancel the ones you don't intend to use.
> 
> I second the pin thing. Kids are almost insanely attracted to them, so they become a very good tool for controlling behavior. Plus they are small, easily transportable, and unlike stuffed animals or other trinkets, 15 years from now they may still hold value. They are hella expensive though, so try to buy sets and keep a careful budget. The kids can trade pins with any cast member who doesn't have the same pin though, so you can buy the cheapest ones and let the kids swap around for the ones they like. You can also "pre-buy" some off ebay for much less than the pin stores at Disney and dole them out. You will see endless kids with pins, so your kids are gonna be curious anyway.


You can now make reservations for dining online, and I'd recommend making as many as you think you'll do now, even if you know your plans will change.

Also, check on eBay and get some cheaper pins and supplies for the girls to either surprise them with or use for trades. Cast members will see the girls with their pins and trade with them on the spot. They'll be thrilled at the attention and LOVE the new pin they get from them. That way you're not spending a ton but they still get the joy of participating.

You can check park hours for the days you'll be there and use those to decide where to make your dining reservations. Parks with evening EMH we always plan on; I've yet to ever see a rope drop (not too much of an early bird!).


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

How do you make the character meal reservations online?


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't have childrenm I'm one of those weird Adults who never out grew Disney  so I'm not overly familiar the character meals but ehres the link for online dining reservations

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/

You will need your reservation #, good luck!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessi said:


> How do you make the character meal reservations online?


It's probably too late to get them (unless you get lucky) but you can try here:

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/restaurants/?sortBy=nG:hasDiningExperienceFacet&fv_222813=on

I tried last fall but they fill up quickly - I think they open up for reservations 6 months in advance. It might help that you're staying on property - we were at the military resort on property but it isn't considered an "official" Disney property. (I highly recommend it, though, for those of you who are military or have military family.) Good luck!

Oh, and I second the recommendation of the Vera Bradley Mini-Hipster - I got one on sale for $15 on the VB website and it was the perfect size, especially when you have a stroller you can put the bigger stuff in. Didn't think I'd use it afterwards but found it's also the perfect size for going to ball games, crafts shows, etc. As far as shoes goes, I prefer my walking shoes so I can wear socks - but those Tevas do look comfy. (I've got a couple of pairs of Teva flip flops that I love - only ones I should be wearing since I need arch support in my old age...)

And speaking of strollers, I also second the recommendation of stroller(s) for both kids - it's a LONG day at Disney and our 4-year-old granddaughter spent a good bit of time in the stroller.

I'm *jealous* that you're staying at the Animal Kingdom Lodge - that's my dream place to stay. We've stayed at Coronado Springs, which we really enjoyed, and at the Shades of Green military resort a couple of times. And we LOVED the campground when we had our RV, kinda miss being able to camp there.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Jessi, you seem be in great shape with your Disnay World Plans.  We took our six (grown and almost grown) children, two of their spouses, and three (under three years old) grandchildren to Disney World for Christmas three years ago.  It was crazy crowded, but we had a wonderful time.  I just wanted to say that it is worth trying to get reservations for character meals, if that is something you think you would like.  We had a phone number to call (sorry, I don't remember what it is) and made reservations for the princess breakfast at the castle and dinner at Chef Mickey's.  We had heard that reservations were impossible to get, especially during the holidays, but we had no trouble.  We made them in late October for Christmas week and we did not stay in a Disney resort.  So I would say, give it a shot.  Also, don't forget to bring autograph books.  Autographs are another great form of souvenir and they are basically free.  My oldest granddaughter loves to look at hers, even now.  Have a wonderful time and enjoy the anticipation stage of your trip.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Jessi said:


> I definitely plan on breaking those shoes in waaaayyy before Disney. I didn't even think about bringing a plastic bag for water rides/rain. I don't want my camera getting messed up because I didn't think about the obvious! And the girls will have a blast with the pin trading. Especially my 5 year old, she loves collecting things.


OK, have not been to your thread in a while, so I may be repeating other posters... Sorry... 
The best place to start the collection is the Pin Trader in DTD (Downtown Disney) Make sure you get your girlie her favorite character lanyard there are a lot of choices and this place has them ALL! Plus any CM wearing one has to trade with your girlie. We always buy a lot of the surprise packs they have there. They are in small black packs and are labeled with the type inside (Two of Princess Collection... Two Chip N Dale Aloha Collection) We built our collection this way for a while. They show you what the collection looks like on the box but don't say which ones are in the box. They are cheaper by a few bucks and if you like the collection anyway... well you can build really fast this way! AND if you happen to get two of the same, put the extra on the other side of your lanyard, those are your trades! We bought probably ten boxes each and then they also have one that is on sale for a buck too to start their newest collection providing you spend X amount... which you WILL!

Also I must suggest... we do this everytime.. get a Christmas ornament from the Christmas store at DTD, to reflect this trip! They Have First Trip Ornaments and Ornaments for EVERY resort. We get the resort ones and when we hang it on our tree we look at the year on it and as we put it on the tree we start talking about something that happened THAT trip. Make sure to get your First Trip button and wear them everyday. Your name goes on it and then the CM's all call you by name.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Jessi said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0017L6HEY/ref=oss_T15_product
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, you need Moleskin so nothing rubs ANYTHING! You get it where you buy Dr. Scholl's inserts. But we also shop Dollar Tree for these sorts of things... also get lots of Disney surprises for the girls there! Little Disney card games, sidewalk chalk, blow bubbles, sand pails for the resort beach, just go in there and think Disney and things will jump into your basket... and let's face it a FULL Dollar Tree basket is only about $50 ! They have disposable sippy cups, bibs, placemats... 
I do think the WDW ponchos are BEST though especially for your first trip. We still have a couple of ours from our first trip... in 1989! The best thing about them is they are clearish now though, before they were yellow, and EVERYONE looked the same... forget finding your DH in the rain if he skips off to get you a Dole WHip! No they are clear so your clothes show thru! And they are still only $7-8 especially cheap for Disney! AND they will pay for themselves over the week.

Oh yea, Body Glide works really well for preventing blisters too.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Meemo said:


> It's probably too late to get them (unless you get lucky) but you can try here:
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/restaurants/?sortBy=nG:hasDiningExperienceFacet&fv_222813=on
> 
> ...


Don't give up too fast on ressies! You can call back daily... several times... and ususally catch the one someon just cancelled. Le Cellier steakhouse in Canada though is rare to catch but does happen! It is wonderful! Poly breakfast is awesome... Chef Mickey's has a huge selection and the kid's buffet is low for them to reach from what I remember. Contemporary is a great choice... for the Monorail alone!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Dana said:


> Great advice...
> Ponchos really help.... We bought the ones at the park and enjoyed them at home.... but while we were at the park, it would have been helpful to have had a different color than then other million people there. LOL


They are clear-ish now! So you can see the clothes underneath!
My DD got a cute tiny backpack at Target before we went and she loved bringing cheese crackers, mini Disney flashlight (Dollar Tree) her poncho in a gallon Zip-Loc, Disney Water bottle (Dollar tree) HER DisneyWORLD for kids by KIDS book with all of her favorite things highlighted(Steve Burnbaum book I think) and RED & BLACK Sharpies for autographs and her jacket (needed it for restaurants and indoor rides) Also got a Pink and Teal Sharpie for autographs on that jacket (color coordinated!) She just loved carrying her own stuff. Her Disney Pass was on her lanyard in a small pouch that attaches to it. Oh, she just reminded me a clip-on sunscreen (has a carbiner clip to hook to the outside) and a pair of socks, her feet got cold inside restaurants when she wore sandals... she took off the sandals under the table and slipped on socks... and sanitized her hands with her clip -on Disney sanitizer from Dollar Tree...also Chapstick!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> They are clear-ish now! So you can see the clothes underneath!
> My DD got a cute tiny backpack at Target before we went and she loved bringing cheese crackers, mini Disney flashlight (Dollar Tree) her poncho in a gallon Zip-Loc, Disney Water bottle (Dollar tree) HER DisneyWORLD for kids by KIDS book with all of her favorite things highlighted(Steve Burnbaum book I think) and RED & BLACK Sharpies for autographs and her jacket (needed it for restaurants and indoor rides) Also got a Pink and Teal Sharpie for autographs on that jacket (color coordinated!) She just loved carrying her own stuff. Her Disney Pass was on her lanyard in a small pouch that attaches to it. Oh, she just reminded me a clip-on sunscreen (has a carbiner clip to hook to the outside) and a pair of socks, her feet got cold inside restaurants when she wore sandals... she took off the sandals under the table and slipped on socks... and sanitized her hands with her clip -on Disney sanitizer from Dollar Tree...also Chapstick!


You are a PRO at this!! I am going to copy and paste all of this down and put it inside our Passporter 2010 book!!! All of you have been nothing short of amazing with helping us through this planning period. I will post plenty of pictures and probably some videos. Which reminds me, do any of you have the Flip HD Ultra? Me and my hub's were thinking of buying that instead of a $1000 Sony handycam. Save where we can, I guess. LOL, it's not gonna be on this trip!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Jessi said:


> You are a PRO at this!! I am going to copy and paste all of this down and put it inside our Passporter 2010 book!!! All of you have been nothing short of amazing with helping us through this planning period. I will post plenty of pictures and probably some videos. Which reminds me, do any of you have the Flip HD Ultra? Me and my hub's were thinking of buying that instead of a $1000 Sony handycam. Save where we can, I guess. LOL, it's not gonna be on this trip!


Truthfully... I would say use the extra $ at Disney... how bad will you feel next year when your $1000 camera is reduced to $475 and you still have not even watched the movie you made while you were there? I am a picture FREAK! OK, I have about 3500 pics on my phone taken since November and truthfully I turn my stills into slideshow DVDs with appropriate music about every two or three months... AND have taken less & less moving pics. I say yes, get a camcorder because this is your first trip and you definitely want your girls' voices recorded and their excitement recorded but limit how much you use it. You can easily miss half of your trip behind your lens... oh I know you are thinking "I want to remember it, want THEM to remember it"... Trust me, I DO NOT remember many trips because I was too busy trying to get it on video! AND have a nice container full of mini cassettes that I have watched MAYBE one time each... DVDs are a little different buuut I still do not watch them more than once or twice, they are really for my DD to have for later. But I enjoy the trips a LOT more without being behind the lens. I woke up when my DD was five and said "MOMMY did you SEE that?" and I had to rewind the tape to SEE it! OK... I ramble...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You REALLY should look into getting the Disney Photo CD. It's an amazing bargain if you really take advantage of it. Thanks to Disney's Photopass, you can get your pictures taken anywhere throughout the park, including your photos on rides, and have them stored to your Photopass account online. Anytime you see a photographer (like at the entrance to parks), have them take your photo, your kids photo, whatever. At character meals, throughout the parks, they're everywhere, and each time scan your photopass card so you have access to those photos. There's even a photo studio where you can get pictures taken of your daughters or family professionally, all included in the price.

If you stay at a Disney resort, you can pre-order the CD of all of your photos for $99 and you get quite a lot for that price, including all the copyrights to your photos.

Here's everything you could want to know, including pricing info:
http://www.stitchkingdom.com/disneysphotopass/


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> You REALLY should look into getting the Disney Photo CD. It's an amazing bargain if you really take advantage of it. Thanks to Disney's Photopass, you can get your pictures taken anywhere throughout the park, including your photos on rides, and have them stored to your Photopass account online. Anytime you see a photographer (like at the entrance to parks), have them take your photo, your kids photo, whatever. At character meals, throughout the parks, they're everywhere, and each time scan your photopass card so you have access to those photos. There's even a photo studio where you can get pictures taken of your daughters or family professionally, all included in the price.
> 
> If you stay at a Disney resort, you can pre-order the CD of all of your photos for $99 and you get quite a lot for that price, including all the copyrights to your photos.
> 
> ...


I was just going to suggest this - and most (if not all) of the photographers will also use your camera to take a pic or two as well. If you purchase the CD, there are little "add-ons" you can add to your pictures, like signatures of the princesses & other characters, things like that. We did order the CD a couple of years ago, this past time we didn't for some reason (I think because the price had gone up and we didn't stop for as many pictures). Having the photopass doesn't obligate you to buying the CD, but you can look at the pictures online, just not print them or anything, if you don't buy the CD. And access to the pictures expires after a couple of months. But I'd definitely get the photopass.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I will definitely get this photopass thing down! So whenever I see a Disney photographer, I had them my card, they scan it and take our picture. Sweet. So do we get the cd at a discounted rate because we are staying on site? Any other perks I'm missing here. This is like a gold mine. I tried DIS boards, but they confused me so bad I came running back here crying. They have acronyms for everything and I couldn't follow a thread without going back to the definitions thread and looking up what certain things meant. I gave up. I'm not a giver upper. Sorry to all who recommended it, it's not for me. LOL.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I like DIS boards, but you are so right about all the acronyms! LOL I get confused there myself sometimes, and I feel like I know a thing or two 

Check your package that Disney sends in the mail and see if there are any discount coupons for the CD; you don't have to pre-purchase it, you can do it later if you decide it's cheaper for you to do it that way. It's definitely a wonderful and economic option that many don't know about, though, so do take advantage of it.

One other thing I wanted to mention is the penny press machines. All the resorts, parks, and Downtown Disney have penny press machines throughout. These are the machines you put two quarters and a penny in and then turn a big hand crank and your penny is pressed into an oval shape with a Disney design embedded in it. Kids LOVE these machines and they'll beg you to let them do it every time they see one. Well, they sell penny press book for you to collect the different designs in. If you think your girls might like something like this, go prepared with plenty of quarters and shiny pennies. 

Here's some info:
Penny Pressing

If pin trading doesn't appeal to you then you might enjoy pressing pennies. This is also fun for young and old alike… and again, can be very addictive. A book can be purchased to easily store all of your pennies after they are pressed or if you wish to save money you can put them in a Ziploc bag. 

Finding the penny press machines can be something you do on your own or you can pick up a list of penny presses and their locations at City Hall. There are currently 50 different penny presses at the Disneyland Resort; with each press putting a different picture on the penny.

The cost to press pennies is relatively small. You will need 51 cents per penny press. The penny to be pressed, obviously, and 2 quarters to pay for the penny press itself.

The nice thing about the pressed pennies is that you can just get one, you can get 10, or you can get all of them. This is totally up to you and how much you want to spend! If you decide to get the penny press book it can be purchased for around $6.00 plus tax. 

Also keep in mind that if you are going to do this you need to have a good supply of quarters and pennies with you. After checking directly with Disneyland I found that they do not have rolls of quarters or pennies available; and the machines do not take dollar bills or credit cards… so you must have the coins. To get a penny from all 50 machines you will need to have with you $20.00 in quarters and 50 cents in pennies.


Current 50th Pennies Printable List

Each of these three experiences can enhance your Disney fun, especially if you are looking for something new to try.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I had forgotten about the photo pass.  It is definitely very convenient, especially if photography is not your hobby.  Of course you will bring a camera with you, but the there are plenty of Disney photographers to capture a good bit of your vacation and everyone in the family gets to be in the picture. I don't know about any discounts since we did not stay on site, but I felt that the CD was worth the price.  I was very pleased with the pictures they took.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned anything for mom and dad's night out.  If you get an evening for yourselves (do the resorts offer in room child sitting - seems to me I remember something about that being available), you have to do dinner at Victoria and Albert's. Very expensive, but so worth it. Our entire family did an evening for my parents 65th anniversary.

Very well done!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

FearNot said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned anything for mom and dad's night out. If you get an evening for yourselves (do the resorts offer in room child sitting - seems to me I remember something about that being available), you have to do dinner at Victoria and Albert's. Very expensive, but so worth it. Our entire family did an evening for my parents 65th anniversary.
> 
> Very well done!!


Animal Kindgom Lodge has Simba's Cubhouse (I think) where you can take your kids for a nice evening dinner (Jiko is FABULOUS!). I've taken my kids there twice and they really enjoyed themselves. We've also had a "fairy godmother" come to the room to watch younger ones who needed to be asleep in their beds soon after we left. Both experiences were very good and I highly recommend them. Very easy to do, too, just ask the concierge. You can also go checkout Simba's with the kids first, it's really cute and fun. They serve food to the kids as well; there's video games, toys, and the staff entertains them as much as "watches" them.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Animal Kingdom Lodge has one of my favorite restaurants: Jiko. I always get the short ribs, and for dessert the pistachio cremé brulee. The have outstanding wines from South Africa.

Our 10th anniversary dinner at Victoria & Albert's, including a fine bottle of wine and wine flights with the food, was more than $700. Definitely not for those on a budget, and if I recall correctly, children under 10 are not allowed. There were no children there the night we went.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

It's definitely worthwhile to stay on-property, not so much for the extra magic hours (which are a nice bonus) as the free transportation. There are buses that run every 10-15 minutes or so to all of the parks and Downtown Disney. That frees you from two major expenses and hassles--you don't have to rent a car, and you don't have to pay a fortune to park it everywhere you go. It also eliminates the possibility that the car will be stolen or broken into and your stuff taken--the happiest place on earth is a haven for burglars, just ask any hotel staff member. But really, you don't need a car at ALL. My wife and I were there 4 years ago for a conference (4 nights at Coronado Springs), last year with my son and father-in-law (7 days at Port Orleans French Quarter), and are going back next year (8-ish nights at Polynesian), and renting a car never even crossed our minds. There's TONS of stuff to do at Downtown Disney on days you don't go to the parks, plus it's fun to go visit the other resorts. Remember those buses you take from your resort to the parks? Well they'll also take you to OTHER resorts, so you can walk around, check out the shops and restaurants, maybe even find some additional activities. This was one of our favorite pastimes on our down days both times we've been there.

As for a stroller, we had 3--a Peg Perego Aria OH, a McLaren Quest, and some huge old Graco that we inherited from my wife's cousin. We took the Graco, despite its size, for a few reasons. First, it looked terrible, so it's not likely to be stolen or rummaged through looking for goodies when you park it outside an attraction--there's plenty of shiny $400-1000 strollers there that are far more attractive. Second, its size gave us lots of room to carry the diaper bag, camera, and any purchases, along with cupholders. Third, it was the only of the three to have large, offroad-style wheels and suspension, which means it's FAR easier to push around on uneven surfaces. Fourth, it broke or got lost, we wouldn't feel bad about leaving it behind.

Don't get me wrong, we love the other two--the Peg Perego is great for malls and other smooth surfaces (it has solid plastic wheels and no suspension), but is far too rigid and fragile for the abuse it would suffer at DW. Plus it's expensive and bright orange, which is not a good combination with that many people around. The McLaren is our favorite and our go-to for nearly all traveling, except for longform trips like DW--just not enough storage, no cupholders, and is so light it tips backwards if there are things hanging on the bars and nobody's sitting in it.

So my advice is to buy a large, used stroller for cheap. Go somewhere like Once Upon a Child and find a big, comfortable stroller with suspension and lots of storage. Make sure it seats both kids, as you can quite easily walk 15 miles in a day and be out for up to 18 hours on a particularly long day--they're going to pass out at some point, and should be comfortable when they do so without grinding everyone else's day to a halt. Don't worry about the size, as long as it folds down easily. Gate check it at the airport, and you'll only be without it while you're actually on the plane. There's plenty of room on all the Disney Transport buses for folded strollers too.

If you're going when it's particularly warm (not that it's ever terribly cold in Orlando), get some quality insulated bottles to keep the kids hydrated. I recommend the Foogo series from Thermos for kids. They're basically sippy and straw bottles that are made like the super-fancy Nissan Stainless vacuum coffee mugs, and they work just as well.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Finding the penny press machines can be something you do on your own or you can pick up a list of penny presses and their locations at City Hall. There are currently 50 different penny presses at the Disneyland Resort; with each press putting a different picture on the penny.
> The cost to press pennies is relatively small. You will need 51 cents per penny press. The penny to be pressed, obviously, and 2 quarters to pay for the penny press itself.
> Current 50th Pennies Printable List
> Each of these three experiences can enhance your Disney fun, especially if you are looking for something new to try.


Yes, my DD have done the pin trading for a few years and this year I finally broke down and purchased Chip & Dale for myself. My DD was just as excited helping me find Cast Members to trade my pins with as she was about her Tinkerbell ones. My DH decided this year to do the pennies... he told me that his collection cost a fraction of what ours was costing and he enjoyed looking for the machines everywhere we went. Besides... somebody had to save money somewhere...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

geko29 said:


> It's definitely worthwhile to stay on-property, not so much for the extra magic hours (which are a nice bonus) as the free transportation. There are buses that run every 10-15 minutes or so to all of the parks and Downtown Disney. That frees you from two major expenses and hassles--you don't have to rent a car, and you don't have to pay a fortune to park it everywhere you go. It also eliminates the possibility that the car will be stolen or broken into and your stuff taken--the happiest place on earth is a haven for burglars, just ask any hotel staff member. But really, you don't need a car at ALL. My wife and I were there 4 years ago for a conference (4 nights at Coronado Springs), last year with my son and father-in-law (7 days at Port Orleans French Quarter), and are going back next year (8-ish nights at Polynesian), and renting a car never even crossed our minds. There's TONS of stuff to do at Downtown Disney on days you don't go to the parks, plus it's fun to go visit the other resorts. Remember those buses you take from your resort to the parks? Well they'll also take you to OTHER resorts, so you can walk around, check out the shops and restaurants, maybe even find some additional activities. This was one of our favorite pastimes on our down days both times we've been there.


You can also ride the boat to Down Town Disney from The Port Orleans resorts. The buses take you to the parks & DTD from your resort and from the parks to the resorts but you can't take the buses from park to park. Also there is a boat at the back of Epcot that takes you to some of the resorts too.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> You can also ride the boat to Down Town Disney from The Port Orleans resorts. The buses take you to the parks & DTD from your resort and from the parks to the resorts but you can't take the buses from park to park. Also there is a boat at the back of Epcot that takes you to some of the resorts too.


That's true, but I hadn't mentioned it since the OP's hotel was already decided on. Yes, there's a riverboat that goes from Port Orleans Riverside to Port Orleans French Quarter, then to DTD Marketplace. There's a second riverboat that goes between DTD Marketplace, Saratoga Springs, and Old Key West (both are timeshares), and a third that goes between DTD Marketplace and West Side (the other end of DTD). We used these several times a day the last time we went.

There are also ferries that run between Epcot, MGM Studios, Boradwalk, Yacht & Beach Clubs, and the Dolphin and Swan resorts.

I haven't used the Magic Kingdom/Ticket Center Ferries, Motor Launches or Motor Cruiser, but they're described, along with all the other transportation options, here.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

This book has lots of hidden secrets. This one is on Kindle.



This one my kids loved to take to the parks...there are hidden mickeys all over the parks.....here's a book that will help you find them.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

There is SO MUCH great information in this thread, I'm sure it would put DIS board threads to shame right now. We are down to one month until our trip and I'm more excited than the kids! Just something about NOT going to work and playing at Disney instead makes me giddy. I think the thermos for kids is a great idea, I'm going to have to purchase a couple of those for the girls. Nobody likes hot juice! We are trying to figure out when we should leave now. We are going to be there on the 26th. DH wants to leave a.s.a.p. on the 25th so we can get down there, get a hotel for a few hours and charge our batteries before Disney opens. Sounds like a pretty good idea, so we may end up doing that, now we have to find a hotel thats cheap to sleep in for about 5 hours and doesn't smell like stale garbage.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd use www.kayak.com to scan for hotel rates, then use www.tripadvisor.com for feedback on the hotel before making reservations ;-}

Okay - some last advice: Don't try to do everything! Disney is a sensory overload and it's very easy to over do. You've got your Passporter (great book, isn't it?) decide on 2-3 things you think you must do at each park and consider everything and anything else gravy. You have young children so you already know you'll need to plan breaks, do it and kick back some, you'll remember your vacation alot more fondly if you're not exhausted by day 2 and stay that way 

Also check for rehabs and closures here: http://allears.net/tp/rehabs.htm

so you don't have your heart set on something that winds up being closed 

Looking forward to hearing about your trip- the Contemporary is on my list of places to stay eventually ;-}


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just thought of something - if you haven't seen it, be sure you see the "Wishes" fireworks show at Magic Kingdom.  It's awesome - makes me & my daughter cry every time.  On my "must see" list every trip.  And be sure to watch for Tinkerbell flying down from the castle early on - she didn't make the flight when we were there in September and we were disappointed, but it's normally part of the show.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

So, we made our reservations (it was a snap) and also made dining reservations! So we have 4 night stay with 4 day park hopper passes and the DDP! For 3 adults and 2 children it was $3300. Not too shabby considering how many people are going and how long we're staying.
We are staying at The Contemporary (Bay view) for 4 nights.
We made two character dining reservations:
One at Chef Mickey's for breakfast and one at Akershus Royal Banquet Hall for lunch. And I'm pretty sure the lady they transferred me to for the reservations wasn't in the Disney spirit. She was close to rude and was apparent she didn't like questions, so I will do the other reservations on my own. 

A big problem came up today and I almost had a panic attack. I was checking my schedule at work and noticed I had a vacation day on the 19th... well that's not right. My vacation doesn't start until the 25th, UNLESS I put my vacation in wrong. That I did. Indeed, it was certainly in our computer systems for the week BEFORE my scheduled Disney vacation. NOOOOOOOOO! The schedule was already made out and I would have to work the week I was supposed to be at Disney! Seeing how I haven't fully worked out the kinks with my cloning device, I figured I had to go to the boss and (hopefully) get my vacation days fixed. Thankfully she understood and fixed my vacation days, so I am going to Disney with no snags in sight.


So, did I miss anything? Something I should schedule or shouldn't miss??


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Just thought of something - if you haven't seen it, be sure you see the "Wishes" fireworks show at Magic Kingdom. It's awesome - makes me & my daughter cry every time. On my "must see" list every trip. And be sure to watch for Tinkerbell flying down from the castle early on - she didn't make the flight when we were there in September and we were disappointed, but it's normally part of the show.


 The best place to be to see her is on the bridge heading into Tomorrowland. She will fly right over your heads, there are also tables near there... can't think of the restaurant... but I would definitely look into it your first day there or if someone remembers the name they can post it here. But anyway if you are heading into Tomorrowland look to the right and you will see it. I am quite sure we actually heard Tinkerbell on the PA system there...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Flechette said:


> I'd use www.kayak.com to scan for hotel rates, then use www.tripadvisor.com for feedback on the hotel before making reservations ;-}
> 
> Okay - some last advice: Don't try to do everything! Disney is a sensory overload and it's very easy to over do. You've got your Passporter (great book, isn't it?) decide on 2-3 things you think you must do at each park and consider everything and anything else gravy. You have young children so you already know you'll need to plan breaks, do it and kick back some, you'll remember your vacation alot more fondly if you're not exhausted by day 2 and stay that way
> 
> ...


Yes! You must take breaks Jessi, our first time I was like "Are you kidding me" This is my dream trip I am doing don't even remember having done some things because I was on a sensory overload and actually had seen so many videos and read so many books ahead of time I was like... Did we do that or did I just see it in the video


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

We will be resting a good bit, no doubt. I might be able to talk the hubby into one more day at Disney.  Fingers crossed! I am just happy to be getting away from here for a while. My job has made me into one giant stressball, and if you knew me, it's not me. I think a few days at Disney will have the happy right back in me!


----------

